# TREX decking for stair tread question



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Not sure about Trex but other companys sell the decking in the same color but without the grove.
If you were to rip it and route it, it would be far narrower and there's going to be bigger gaps.
Also keep in mind your going to need to keep the stringers no more then 16" apart, 12" would be better.


----------



## thedecker (Jun 17, 2013)

Not sure if this will help as you already have your products, but whenever I built a deck I would use some type of design software - most of them give you the exact products you need and where to get them, pricing, etc. 
I found a list of some programs you can possible check out by clicking here

:thumbup:


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

I'm pretty sure Trex recommends that you *SCREW *stair treads down because the hidden fasteners don't work as well for stairs. Hiding that groove.......not sure on how to do that *EASILY.*


----------



## henrylarry6 (Nov 2, 2012)

Gymschu said:


> I'm pretty sure Trex recommends that you *SCREW *stair treads down because the hidden fasteners don't work as well for stairs. Hiding that groove.......not sure on how to do that *EASILY.*


I agree with you as Trex decking always have solution for this type of fixings.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

What to dress those stairs up?
I use the stringers as a template to layout the cuts on the fachia material that avalible that matches the decking material to cover up the pressure treated lumber.


----------

